# My Hot pepper jelly recipe



## Rellgar (Sep 25, 2018)

I just made a triple batch. I keep it stocked and also give out as gifts.

6oz fruit pectin (I like the certo liquid)
1/2 cup of jalapeno peppers (chopped very fine)
1 1/3 cup of bell peppers (chopped)
6 1/2 cups of cane suger
1 1/2 cups red wine vinegar
Red or green food coloring

Seed and grind peppers real fine (leave in some seeds to suite preffrence in heat)
Mix peppers with sugar and vinegar in large deep pot.
Bring to boil for 1 minute, lower fire and simmer for 5 minutes, stirring constantly. (1-2 minutes more if food processor was used for chopping.
Remove from hot stove and add the certo liquid pectin and food coloring. Stir and pour into jars and seal. I jar them and seal while there hot and they seal themselves.
Makes about 8, 8oz jars, leave an 1/2 inch gap at top.
To make hotter, just substitute bell pepper for more jalapeno peppers
Simply double, triple or quadruple recipe for larger batches.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I was thinking about what to put it on and now I’m thinking about this jam and burgers at 6am lol. Sounds good Rellgar, keep em coming!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Awesome, as i sit her eating some "pineapple mango habanero" jam on toast.
It has an amazing sweet flavor, with a heat that builds up and stays hot.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for the recipe. This is one of my old long time cyber pals from Houston. You aint never had a smoked spare rib till you taste one glazed with his Hab Pineapple Jelly. Very popular commodity on the comp bbq circuit. All kinds of good things can happen with that stuff. I prefer to mix it to taste with regular old bbq sauce but some folks use it straight.
https://www.texaspepperjelly.com/


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice recipe


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

I've followed this recipe before and used all freshly grown peppers, and it's Great! We used to buy the pepper jelly at Costco, but this rivals that!!

And it lasts for a long time in the fridge - we have one almost 2 years now (I made a few).

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Well I gotta say, it sounds pretty darn good, I love hot stuff to begin with, and that stuff would heat up some toast.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Rellgar said:


> I just made a triple batch. I keep it stocked and also give out as gifts.
> 
> 6oz fruit pectin (I like the certo liquid)
> 1/2 cup of jalapeno peppers (chopped very fine)
> ...


Sounds yummy. Have sampled this young mans wares in that category. Very good stuff.




__





Rib Candy, BBQ Sauce, Seasonings, Jellies & more - Texas Pepper Jelly


Welcome to TPJ home of the original Rib Candy rib glaze, Craig s BBQ Sauce, Craig's Seasonings and amazing pepper jellies. Find everything you need for great BBQ at Texas Pepper Jelly.




texaspepperjelly.com


----------

